# باقة ياسمين اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2010)

باقة ياسمين اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..​ 



​ 
باقة ياسمين أقدمها إلي كل قلم أبدع وينبض بالإحساس

والمشاعر والوفاء

باقة ورد أهديها لكل من بحث عن الجديد ليكون سعيدا بما يقدمه ليسعدبه الآخرين ،

باقة ورد أرسلها لكل من أبدع بموضوعاته لما فيها من بعد وجداني وإنساني ..

هنالك مهارات وأساليب يجب أن يلم بها من يتصدي لنصح الأخرين وإرشادهم وذلك

بغية الوصول للهدف المنشود ، ، ،

أولهـــــــــــــــا

النصيــحــــــــة بالســــر

فالإنسان بطبعه يكره التشهير ويعتبر النصيحة أمام الناس

فضيحة

لهذا يحاول الدفاع عن نفسه ، ولقد حث الشرع علي النصيحة بالسر

المؤمن يستر والفاجر يهتك لأن الهدف من النصيحة أن يقلع الشخص عن الاخطاء

وليس الغرض إشاعة عيوبه أمام الأخرين

ثــانيهــــــــــا

إستـــخـدام أسلــوب الحــكمــة "

الشدة من غير عنف واللين من غير ضعف "

ثــالثــهــــا

إنتقــــــاء الإســــــلوب

الإسلوب الأمثل في العرض ومحاولة الترغيب والترهيب والثناء

الشرعي

بما فيه ،ومحاولة ضرب الأمثلة الماضية والحاضرة

رابعــــــــــها

التلميح دون تصريح

أحياناً يكون التلميح بالنصيحة أفضل من التصريح ، أي

محاولة النصح بطريقة غير مباشرة

كما يفضل البعد عن النقد المباشر وأسلوب الأمر ، فهذا أدعي للقبول

خامســــــــــــها


الكــــلمة الطيبـــــة

للكلمة الطيبة والإبتسامة سر لقبول النصيحة ، فكلمة لينة

رقيقة وإبتسامة ساحرة هي خير .




​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*

*الله عليك يا كليمووووووووو*

*ايه بس الكلام العسل ده*

*تسلم ايدك بجد يا جميل*

*وانا بقي بقدملك الورد ده تعبيرا عن زوقك ورقتك وخدمتك الجميلة*

*



*​


----------



## youhnna (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*

*دايما زوووووق كليمو
بس
نصيحة
سيبك منهم
واديها لها احسن
تكسب كليمووووووووووو​*


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*

*استاااااذ يا زومل *
*معك حق النصيحة لمحاولة بُعد الاخرين عن الشر يختلف عن التشهير الى بيسوء سمعة الغير والى بيسبب العثرات*


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*

ايه الرووووووووووووووووووعه دى يا كليمو

ابدعت بجد

كلمات فى منتهى الجمال والروعه 

رنبا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

دى باقه ورد منى ليك






​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*

يارب سلام
كلام جميل وحقيقي
معك حق في كل كلمه النصيحه النابعه عن حب هي التي تاتي في السر دون جرح مشاعر الطف الاخر
غيركده يبقي تجريح وعدم حب وتشهير
شكرااااااااا جداااااااا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

youhnna

ههههههههههههه

مشكور اولاً لتواجدك النير هنا..

وثانياً نصيحة غالية للأنسة هههههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*

*الله عليك يا كليمووووووووو*

*ايه بس الكلام العسل ده*

*تسلم ايدك بجد يا جميل*

*وانا بقي بقدملك الورد ده تعبيرا عن زوقك ورقتك وخدمتك الجميلة*

*






*روززي


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولكلامك الرائع

سلام المسيح معك دوما


*
*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (5 أبريل 2010)

رووووووووووووعة ايةالجمال دة
كلامك فى منتهى الذوق 
والروعة انت كلك ذوق واحترام بجد
انسان فى منتهى الروعة والاحساس
والنصائح والارشادات غالية جدا 
الرب يبارك تعب مجهودك الرائع


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*



جيلان قال:


> *استاااااذ يا زومل *
> *معك حق النصيحة لمحاولة بُعد الاخرين عن الشر يختلف عن التشهير الى بيسوء سمعة الغير والى بيسبب العثرات*






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولتعليقك الاجمل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*



candy shop قال:


> ايه الرووووووووووووووووووعه دى يا كليمو
> 
> ابدعت بجد
> 
> ...






الله يخليكي يا ملاك المنتدى

والف شكر لكلامك وللباقة الاروع

سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: باقة ياسمن اقدمها لأصحاب المشاعر والاحساس الرقيق..*



ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> كلام جميل وحقيقي
> معك حق في كل كلمه النصيحه النابعه عن حب هي التي تاتي في السر دون جرح مشاعر الطف الاخر
> غيركده يبقي تجريح وعدم حب وتشهير
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

ايه المواضيع الجامده دى

ههههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو للموضوع الجميل
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena

الابداع هو في مرورك ونشاطك 

مشكوووورة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

